# Accessing the Forums



## Bob Hubbard

Due to the rearrangement of the site, some confusion may exist on where things are.

To access the main part of MartialTalk : http://martialtalk.com

To directly access the forums : http://martialtalk.com/forum

We will be greatly enhancing MartialTalk over the next year, so please check out the main page from time to time.

Thank you.

Bob


----------

